# Cars fall through ice!



## footballfan993 (Feb 6, 2016)

So this is in my hometown, and I wish I could have been there to take pictures! I also think, if it weren't dangerous, that it'd be cool to take photos of the cars from under the lake!

Oops! Cars accidentally fall through water in Lake Geneva, Wisconsin

What are your thoughts?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## RichBrown (Feb 8, 2016)

That really sucks! It makes for some interesting photos though. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Buckster (Feb 12, 2016)

We get a few of these every year up on Northern Michigan.  Usually ice fishermen who just HAVE  to try on last time to get out there.  Everyone laughs except the owners.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 12, 2016)

My guess would be that most of them aren't originally from Norther Michigan.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 12, 2016)

You're not too far from my family up in Cecil (Shawano) on Loon Lake! Had some in Burlington as well but no longer.


----------



## footballfan993 (Feb 13, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> You're not too far from my family up in Cecil (Shawano) on Loon Lake! Had some in Burlington as well but no longer.


Cool!, ya i'm originally from Lake Geneva, but moved up to Stevens Point for school.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Feb 13, 2016)

My father graduated from UW Stevens Point. He tried to convince me to go out there for school haha


----------

